# (VIDEO) Removal from block wall in Winter Haven, FL



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

My latest:


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Amazing to think that a $2.95 tube of silicone and 2 minutes worth of labor would have prevented the swarm from moving in to the block wall in the first place.
What's the plan for repairs?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Amazing to think that a $2.95 tube of silicone and 2 minutes worth of labor would have prevented the swarm from moving in to the block wall in the first place.
> What's the plan for repairs?


The customer agreed to take on repairs when first discussed.

I charge less money to remove bees if I don't have to do repairs.

He knows he has to seal around conduit very well. That much WAS discussed. 

.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for posting, the video was great.
I noticed several techniques I had not thought of.
( I am planning on _not_ doing any cut outs for the foreseeable future! 
my first summer as a bee keeper, I was invited to remove bees from a basement wall, tried a trap out, but was beyond my expertise at the time. ( & probably beyond my expertise now , too )
Thanks for posting.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

tech.35058 said:


> Thank you for posting, the video was great.
> I noticed several techniques I had not thought of.
> ( I am planning on _not_ doing any cut outs for the foreseeable future!
> my first summer as a bee keeper, I was invited to remove bees from a basement wall, tried a trap out, but was beyond my expertise at the time. ( & probably beyond my expertise now , too )
> Thanks for posting.


Thanks for the kind words.

Just curious, what techniques did you see that you hadn't though of previously?

Thanks. 

.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Pat, that looked like a lot of work! Nice job.

I watched this one after your op, wow, a mid July swarm? I don't think I've ever had that happen and I keep bait boxes set up year round in my back yard.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9sKg-lSg0g


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Hey Pat, that looked like a lot of work! Nice job.
> 
> I watched this one after your op, wow, a mid July swarm? I don't think I've ever had that happen and I keep bait boxes set up year round in my back yard.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9sKg-lSg0g


Thanks so much for the kind words. 

Yes, that was lucky catching that swarm, especially so quickly.

I've had several nucs swarm the past week also that I had to climb up in my own tree to retrieve. It's because I didn't
disperse multiple queen cells in time. So even a NUC can swarm if you aren't careful...lol

.


----------

